# Charity shoot to benefit camp sunrise



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello everyone. Again the Maryland Archery Assoiciation will be holding a charity shoot to benefit Camp Sunrise a summer camp for kids that either have cancer or those that are in remission so they can have fun with others in similar situations. The date is May 3rd 2009 and will be held at Eutaw Forest Archers in Charles County Maryland. Following the shoot we will be holding an auction and raffle. ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE GIVEN TO CAMP SUNRISE. We will hold a 28 target Field shoot that begins at 10 am and is a shotgun start. Or you can shoot a 3D shoot that has a casual registration that is from 10am til 12 noon. If you have never shot a field round and are interested then by all means come out and participate. We will put you in a group that will explain the rules and help you out. You will shoot 112 arrows and it will take about 4 and a half hours to complete. If you have never tried this type of shooting but want to give it a whirl then great but PLEASE leave your egos at home because I am pretty sure that they will get hurt. This is a pretty hard facet of archery that many have never been exposed to. The distances are marked for the field event and unmarked for the 3D. Field yardages are from 20 feet to 80 yards and is set in a wooded course. Also if anyone has things or services that they would like to donate then PLEASE do so. If you have something that you want to donate but cannot make the shoot then please call me at 443-463-0555 and I would gladly deliver to the auction. More info can be found at the MAA web page http://www.md-archery.org/ Thanks in advance Ed Bowen (President Anne Arundel Archers)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A great shoot last year and I'll be back this year as well.. :thumb: Thanks for posting it Ed.. :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:bump: for a good cause and wishes that the rain will hold off for us... :lol: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Who is going???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there, long as it ain't raining TOO hard.. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I spoke with Bob Sales (MAA President) this morning and it looks like the shoot will be canceled due to the rain. As of now it looks like it will be rescheduled for Memorial Day Sunday at AAA but this is not official as of yet. If another club would like to Host the shoot then please call Bob ASAP and let him know. This is usually a big draw so if you want to showcase your club then please call. You will not make any money at the gate but it is great advertising. Ed


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> I spoke with Bob Sales (MAA President) this morning and it looks like the shoot will be canceled due to the rain. As of now it looks like it will be rescheduled for Memorial Day Sunday at AAA but this is not official as of yet. If another club would like to Host the shoot then please call Bob ASAP and let him know. This is usually a big draw so if you want to showcase your club then please call. You will not make any money at the gate but it is great advertising. Ed


Thanks for the update Ed. Let us know about the new date when confirmed. I should have something together by then.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, it was.. wish you'd have posted this a half hour sooner.. :frusty:  :zip:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the update Ed. Let us know about the new date when confirmed. I should have something together by then.


Looks like we are going to have it on Sunday of Memorial Day weekend. There will not be any 3D at this shoot. That date is May 24th at 10:00am There will NOT be any early shooting.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, it was.. wish you'd have posted this a half hour sooner.. :frusty:  :zip:


Sorry but I posted this as soon as I found out.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Sorry but I posted this as soon as I found out.


It's ok, I wasn't alone.. :zip: :chortle:

Ok all, it has been brought to my attention that the interest in the shoot was kind of low, very few donations have been made for the auction after the shoot.. so... 

Some of you MD and area archers dig out some goodies and get hold of Ed or me and we'll see that the items get to the auction or put you in touch with Bob to coordinate any donations. Let's try to support Camp Sunrise.. it's a youth camp that is presently supported by the American Cancer Society, but... I hear that this will be the last year that the ACS will support Camp Sunrise, so we archers need to step it up a bit and try and help the less fortunate youths experience the outdoor world of camping and enjoying the outdoors while they battle their challenges in life.

This is a great cause so I wanna see ALL of you out there on the 24th..  :cheers: :archer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

OK everyone this is the weekend for the MAA Charity shoot. Hope that many will attend. Also if anyone has anything that they would like to donate so we can auction it off for charity please bring it along and give it to one of the MAA officiers. Also any monetary donations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Here a link that tells about Camp Sunrise. Thanks in advance
http://www.campsunrisemd.com/aboutcamp.htm


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino and I WILL be there....and I WILL have the camera....so load the bow EVERY TIME, and keep em' out of the trees and target frames 

What time does this thing kick off? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd heard at 10am, but don't know if it's casual or shotgun start.. :noidea: My guess is casual, but I've been wrong before. :lol:

Hmm.. think I've kept em outta the target frames at AAA so far.. :set1_thinking:  :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd heard at 10am, but don't know if it's casual or shotgun start.. :noidea: My guess is casual, but I've been wrong before. :lol:

Hmm.. think I've kept em outta the target frames at AAA so far.. :set1_thinking:  :becky:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, I'm the honored one who framed the target....at Hartford. Wish I didn't lose that arrow. :doh::chortle::chortle: 


I believe it's a shotgun start cuz of the auction that follows for the kiddies.


BTW, the Tiger is ready (and armed with camera)....Waiting.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The frame and tree reference was meant for "others".....:wink:

You are Queen Dry Fire 

Sticky keeps the frames in check.....MDB keeps the trees from taking over the lanes


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Aaaah, now I gets it. 



Hummm....I can really get used to this *QUEEN* thing...:hail::hail:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The frame and tree reference was meant for "others".....:wink:
> 
> You are Queen Dry Fire
> 
> Sticky keeps the frames in check.....MDB keeps the trees from taking over the lanes


We'll make a good team, I'm sure...  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can understand wanting to be a Queen and all....but that isn't a group that I would want to be associated with....let alone be the Queen of. :zip:

Bow Down in the presence of the ruler of idiots :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

shotgun start at 10 am


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> We'll make a good team, I'm sure...  :wink:


Hahaha, I can see it now, the 3 of us staring down a fan shot when...



....all is still....



.....nothing is heard but the sound of birds, the wind in the trees, and the breathing of the person next to you....




...suddenly....





......................................KWACK!...and the domino effect takes off.....:mg:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Aw, BH....why git nit pikky over a couple of little words like DRY FIREukey:....

afterall, a QUEEN is a QUEEN:moony:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Aw, BH....why git nit pikky over a couple of little words like DRY FIREukey:....
> 
> afterall, a QUEEN is a QUEEN:moony:


Because like I said....that Queen title isn't always a plus....

And a Queen isn't always a Queen....the Queen of your crew is like being a Queen in DuPont Circle :doh:

or San Fran for those of you not from the DC area


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't be gettin' all silent now....which of you Fairylanders are gonna be in attendance in the morning?

My crew is back together...minus VaVince  but there will be three of us from Va there around 9....I am still doing some tweaking...just to dang on windy at Belvoir today to get any work done. 

We need a 4th.... Hinky is stuck in Pa at a wedding:doh:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll be there and I'm sure sticky will be there as well as mdbowhunter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xpuncher said:


> I'll be there and I'm sure sticky will be there as well as mdbowhunter.


Yep....they are confirmed...I talked to them this week. 

I was asking about the rest of you Md shooters :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well....Mother Nature cooperated...Anne Arundel Archers once again was a fine host...and we had @ 35 shooters attend for a great cause.  A good day. 

Plus, it was a joy to watch Mike Leiter pound arrow after arrow into the center of the dot while watching through my binoculars. He shot a smoking 557!  Nice shooting Mike. :set1_applaud:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> I'll be there and I'm sure sticky will be there as well as mdbowhunter.


To say I was shocked when I saw Jerry yesterday with bow in hand would be an understatement.. :chortle: :wink: Glad ya made it out Jerry... :thumb: :cheers:

Had a ball shootin with Hornet, X-Puncher and John (no nickname yet?) and our caddy Chris... :thumb: 

Gave up too many points, but then again, it was like the flu going around in our group yesterday at times..  :frusty: Still managed to shoot up a few over my last outing about a month ago, but should have been at least 12-15 points higher if I'd have used more of my head.

I have to say, we all shot quite well at times, especially X'y, who cleaned our clocks for the most part yesterday, but Hornet was groupin em out in the long targets like nobody's tomorrow, yet the short-med ones was kickin his butt.. 

John shot the lights out for his first time out in a long while, but started to unravel near the end. (next time he'll listen to me on the 70 hunter.. :zip: :chortle: :chortle I think he'd have cleaned us all if he could have worked past that mis-set sight on the 65 shot on that target..  (heck.. I did it twice..) :mg: :doh: :chortle:

Ok, a few pics, though I didn't take many of em.. 

X'y and John on a criss-crossing 45wu...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

John, X-Puncher, Hornet and Chris....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The now famous Hunter 70wu..  :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think this could have been 'the shot'... :zip:  :wink:

Great shootin John, you're gonna be kickin some butt if'n we can upgrade that 5$ scope of yours.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kudos to Rattleman, AAA and the MAA for puttin on a great shoot... sorry I couldn't stick around for the festivities afterwards, but I know that the shoot and donations added up to a nice gift to help the less fortunate children of MD enjoy a bit of the outdoors through Camp Sunrise. 

My :yo: to all for a well orchestrated event.. :thumb: :77: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, and a special thanks to Hornet for loaning me some toys with which I'll try to avoid bustin my chops..  :thumb: :yo:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

This thread is use less without SCORES!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It was great to see everyone....Jerry how did you like that stick

I had a blast shooting with Sticky and my buddy Jon as usual....and it was great to finally meet xpuncher....and we learned on the second target how he got that name :wink:

We were all up and down like Sticky said....must have been something in the air. :noidea: I couldn't hold worth a darn on the mid range targets yesterday....must have been the fact that I actually got to shoot 2 days in a row for the first time since last summer :chortle: 

It was frustrating to say the least....20 all the bunnies...15s....19 and 20 everything over 45....then shoot a 16, 17 18 on the 20-40s :doh:

and yes Sticky was given some new toys.....ole Hornet reached in the box and brought Sticky his 1st....2nd.... AND 3rd hinge....we will get him to where he needs to be sooner or later :wink: Now if I can figure out how to silence that bow of his so he stops freaking me out when I am at full draw all will be good :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here are some pics that I took.....and for future ventures onto the field course....if you shoot in my group I ALWAYS have a camera with me. Feel free to grab the camera and take pics.  Otherwise all the pics will be of the same two shooters


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

now some pics from out on the course.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xpuncher.....you never got me back by the way


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Look at Sticky with a little Captain in em' :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't wait to "Hornetize" Jon's bow.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not only does Sticky smoke while taking pics....but at times he also shoots with a smoke in

I have never seen anyone shoot the 80 with a cig is their mouth :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They set me up....I will pay you all back


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky I think the second pic was the Money Shot we didn't get a pic of that one :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> To say I was shocked when I saw Jerry yesterday with bow in hand would be an understatement.. :chortle: :wink: Glad ya made it out Jerry... :thumb: :cheers:


It was good to see you and the rest of the crowd there Sticky.  To be honest, I really wasn't ready but what the heck...great host club...nice range...and a good time. Doesn't get much better than that.



Hinkelmonster said:


> This thread is use less without SCORES!!!


 I gave you the top score...what more do you want? :wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> It was great to see everyone....Jerry how did you like that stick


That is one sweet stabilizer there Hornet. Thanks for letting me give it a try. Got a feeling I will be ordering one soon. Now...if only my shooting could match the quality of my toys.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Hornet its hard to get you back I'm not used to shooting in the 4 ring! I had a great time shooting with you, sticky and John. By the way it seems that after he lost his bet and ran off the course he took the $2 he owes me. Still can't believe he quit with 3 targets left.:hurt:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xpuncher said:


> Hey Hornet its hard to get you back I'm not used to shooting in the 4 ring! I had a great time shooting with you, sticky and John. By the way it seems that after he lost his bet and ran off the course he took the $2 he owes me. Still can't believe he quit with 3 targets left.:hurt:


:chortle: I was protecting my shafts...I only have 6 nanos left 

I was truly tired of hearing you say 1/2" at 6 by the end of the day.....:doh: I just couldn't hold worth ish yesterday for some reason....

We will have to shoot together again.....

as for the $2....I think we are going to shoot Gold Cup next weekend. :wink: He should have finished.....and he knows it and said so on the way home.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

At least I was saying 1/2 at 6 and not in the tire like someone else that was with us.:zip:As for the $2 I don't care about that. I had fun just gettin in John's head on the 70 walk up!:chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> At least I was saying 1/2 at 6 and not in the tire like someone else that was with us.:zip:As for the $2 I don't care about that. I had fun just gettin in John's head on the 70 walk up!:chortle:


Wait.. who X'd the 70? :noidea: :becky: 

and Hornet.. I was holdin one pic back.. just after that second pic.. :mg: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and yes Sticky was given some new toys.....ole Hornet reached in the box and brought Sticky his 1st....2nd.... AND 3rd hinge....we will get him to where he needs to be sooner or later :wink: Now if I can figure out how to silence that bow of his so he stops freaking me out when I am at full draw all will be good :chortle:


 Thanks Bro... I did take em back down to AAA and shoot a bit today.. still need some practice, but.. I didn't punch myself.. yet.. :chortle:


Brown Hornet said:


> Look at Sticky with a little Captain in em' :wink:


I could have used a little Captain by that time.. :nod: 


Brown Hornet said:


> Not only does Sticky smoke while taking pics....but at times he also shoots with a smoke in
> 
> I have never seen anyone shoot the 80 with a cig is their mouth :chortle:


Well, I ain't got one of them old time smoke holders.. gotta do some Ebayin.. :embara: :chortle: 


Brown Hornet said:


> They set me up....I will pay you all back


 I was wondering if that pic would make the cut..  :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, forgot to ask.. Jay/Lisa.. what did Kyle shoot? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait.. who X'd the 70? :noidea: :becky:
> 
> and Hornet.. I was holdin one pic back.. just after that second pic.. :mg: :thumb:


 do you see what I see


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> do you see what I see


Yea, just wish I'd have taken one more frame with the look on his face when he looked up from checkin his sight setting after that shot.. :zip:  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You'd best get him signed in here soon, before we totally defame him prior to the Gold Cup next weekend..  :chortle: :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Bro... I did take em back down to AAA and shoot a bit today.. still need some practice, but.. I didn't punch myself.. yet.. :chortle:
> 
> I could have used a little Captain by that time.. :nod:
> 
> ...


You will be fine....just get some instruction :wink:

Remember when I said I really could use a cold Bud Light....

I actually looked for one of those holders for you....there aren't any on Ebay right now :doh:

Did you really think that pic wouldn't make it....the only ones I didn't post are the ones that came out blurry or that the caddy walked in the way while I was taking them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, just wish I'd have taken one more frame with the look on his face when he looked up from checkin his sight setting after that shot.. :zip:  :wink:


I do like that you can see his arrow from 70 after he cut TOO MUCH. :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I do like that you can see his arrow from 70 after he cut TOO MUCH. :chortle:


hahahaha... It ain't the best pic, but you can see em both, thanks to the chartreuse fletchings.. :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You will be fine....just get some instruction :wink:


I got a little instruction today.. Montigre told me I was punchin it..  So, I put it away and went back to my trigger for a couple hours, then came back home and been playin with em all night.. I'll get it workin... I can see the benefits when I do it right.  :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I got a little instruction today.. Montigre told me I was punchin it..  So, I put it away and went back to my trigger for a couple hours, then came back home and been playin with em all night.. I'll get it workin... I can see the benefits when I do it right.  :thumb: :darkbeer:


Punch the hinge so you put it down to punch the trigger :embara:

Maintain dynamic tension in your back.....and relax your hand. Keep that load/tension in your back.....the phrase that made click for me was something that GRIV said to me years ago...."continue to draw the bow". 

Do a search for Dynamic Tension and read GRIVs thread :wink:

If you want to learn to shoot it...put that Insatiable down and shoot the hinge.....you will probably have to adjust your dl a touch.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I got a little instruction today.. Montigre told me I was punchin it..  So, I put it away and went back to my trigger for a couple hours, then came back home and been playin with em all night.. I'll get it workin... I can see the benefits when I do it right.  :thumb: :darkbeer:


Sorry Sticky, but I had to call it like I saw it.  

Seriously though, I’ve only shot a hinge and unfortunately had become quite adept at punchin that sucker, so I’m now workin very hard to unlearn that bad habit. So far, it’s really beatin me down, but I’m willin to do whatever it takes to shake that  monkey off my back....:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xpuncher said:


> At least I was saying 1/2 at 6 and not in the tire like someone else that was with us.:zip:As for the $2 I don't care about that. I had fun just gettin in John's head on the 70 walk up!:chortle:


Speaking of that 1/2" at 6.....

I figured out what happened. 

Lets just say that I forgot to check my tear after I stuck the Tuner back on a few weeks ago. :doh: But all is well now.....:thumb:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky I think the second pic was the Money Shot we didn't get a pic of that one :wink:


BH Just a question here... Were these pics taken at the top of the stairs on the backside 70??? If so you were shooting that target for 50 yards....The closes that you shoot on the 70 WU is 58 yards....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> BH Just a question here... Were these pics taken at the top of the stairs on the backside 70??? If so you were shooting that target for 50 yards....The closes that you shoot on the 70 WU is 58 yards....


No, it was from the 65 stake.. he set his sight for 55 by accident on that one.. :lol:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, it was from the 65 stake.. he set his sight for 55 by accident on that one.. :lol:


From the depth of view from his camera it looked like you were shooting from the top of the stairs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> From the depth of view from his camera it looked like you were shooting from the top of the stairs.


We shot it from the right spots  I think the one he missed was the 2nd or 3rd shot...

But I use the zoom which goes up to 8X I think on my camera so it does throw things off at times I do take a lot of pics that make tharget look a lot closer then the target actually is.


----------

